
La Paz adapts to a world without water - rosser
http://www.popsci.com/la-paz-without-water
======
hourislate
The coming migration of people throughout the whole world in search of water
and a hospitable place to live will be unlike anything we have ever witnessed,
billions on the move.

~~~
rosser
Couple the forced migrations of people looking for water with people fleeing
from water (rising sea levels), and we are potentially in some societal _deep
shit_.

